# GOOGLE talk video problem



## joehicks01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am using google talk on my HP (4.1.2 - build Dec 16, 2012). When I start the video it is shown upside down the the receiver. Anyone one else had similar problems


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

joehicks01 said:


> I am using google talk on my HP (4.1.2 - build Dec 16, 2012). When I start the video it is shown upside down the the receiver. Anyone one else had similar problems


All your questions answered here.

UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera


----------



## alexeiw123 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wouldn't be so bad to tell the guy here if you know, that thread is pretty darn big with many versions if the camera mod referenced in it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

it's known issue. to workaround use the camera settings patch from that thread and change the mode before running talk app


----------



## 5spot (Feb 29, 2012)

Can someone confirm whether the microphone works with either google talk or goole hangouts?

Thank you for all the hard work. I still use my Touchpad daily!!!


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

5spot said:


> Can someone confirm whether the microphone works with either google talk or goole hangouts?
> 
> Thank you for all the hard work. I still use my Touchpad daily!!!


I can confirm the mic doesnt work in gtalk or google hangouts

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------

